

Who decides how consumers should shop? - gcoguiec
http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/blogs/competition-matters/2014/04/who-decides-how-consumers-should-shop

======
lutusp
Well, yes, it is bad policy -- it hinders development of a home-grown
technology and business in a field dominated by foreigners. But the direct-
sale bans are based on politics, not rationality. In the long run, many
Americans will be employed in a very successful domestic electric car
industry, and when that happens, the politics will reverse. Then the car
dealers will say, "What were we thinking?"

People may wonder why Tesla is moving part of its operation to China. I don't.
It's a shame, but it's perfectly understandable.

